# What can I use instead of fork oil?



## cptjack (Jan 14, 2004)

For a fork?---that I could possibly buy at a place like walmart?

thanks

cptjack


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

cptjack said:


> For a fork?---that I could possibly buy at a place like walmart?
> 
> thanks
> 
> cptjack


 Fork oil is fork oil...other oils will foam and cavitate. Don't do it.


----------



## nab (Jan 13, 2004)

Spoon oil


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Peanut Butter, and in some cases jelly.............

Many motorcycle supply shops also sell fork oil if you're having a hard time finding some.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

Buy Golden Spectro from any motorcycle shop for about $16, it comes in quarts. This stuff is the best by far. Save the rest for future oil changes. Any other fork oil for MTB's are about the same price and come way smaller quantities.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

skinny-tire said:


> Peanut Butter, and in some cases jelly.............
> 
> Many motorcycle supply shops also sell fork oil if you're having a hard time finding some.


Massage oil is the real secret! After all you do want to keep the insides working good and what better way then to have massage oil working it. Get the scented kind as it'll really brighten everyones day thats behind you.


----------



## supercorsa (Jan 18, 2004)

extra virgin olive oil infused with garlic and basil does it for me


----------



## CCRiderKY (Jan 2, 2004)

*I Agree With WYRM, Motorcycle Shops......*

They usually have a better price on quart bottles, and offer a variety of weights.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

*motorcycle fork oil.. from moto shop*

I _have _ used ATF (auto tranny fluid-->equivalent to 10 wt) on pre'00 marzocchi z2 for a while, but it just didn't perform like Silkolene or Golden Spectro. 
I get either of those from the local moto shop. They will order it no problem, if they don't stock it.. which they usually don't. Maxima, bel ray, etc works just fine as well.

I've never looked for motorcycle fork oil at wally world, kinda doubt they'd carry it, besides there's 2 local moto shops closer, less traffic to deal with and a lot easier to find what you're looking for!



cptjack said:


> For a fork?---that I could possibly buy at a place like walmart?
> 
> thanks
> 
> cptjack


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

*Atf*



cptjack said:


> For a fork?---that I could possibly buy at a place like walmart?
> 
> thanks
> 
> cptjack


After many reputable recommendations years ago from the old MTBR forum, I've been using Automatic Transmission fluid (Dextron type) in my ' 01 Marzocchi x-fly with springs. I change the oil about every 800 miles, I should probably do it more often. The bushings are starting to feel a bit worn now after 3 years, and near 10,000 miles but not bad yet.

ATF feels about the same a Golden Specto (Marzocchi) oil. But may be slightly lighter in viscosity since I needed to close the rebound damping from 3 1/2 to 3 turns out.

ATF has no seal-swellers and does have additives or something that releases air bubbles quickly. My seals are still like new (on the inside) and don't leak at all.

A quart of ATF is about $2.50 at auto parts stores.

- ray


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

i use mayonaise. when i can't get mayo, i just use my own pee.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Why would'nt ya just use fork oil?


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> Why would'nt ya just use fork oil?


because that'd be too logical. 

by the way, i hear that using water in your tubes makes for a smoother ride.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

smelly said:


> because that'd be too logical.
> 
> by the way, i hear that using water in your tubes makes for a smoother ride.


That is true, but it has to be the exact right mixture...as I remember it's something like 2 Hydrogen, and 1 Oxygen atoms...or something like that....


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> That is true, but it has to be the exact right mixture...as I remember it's something like 2 Hydrogen, and 1 Oxygen atoms...or something like that....


haha. but that trick only works for trail bikes. racers of course, want to use helium because it's lighter than air.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

For YEARS the standard oil used by most every hydraulic damped bicycle fork maker was ATF fluid (which is about 8wt actually). Its only because of aftermarket brands like finish line offering different weight shock oils did you see a move away from ATF fluid as the standard.


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

cptjack said:


> For a fork?---that I could possibly buy at a place like walmart?
> 
> thanks
> 
> cptjack


I've been using ATF for years with great results. Non-foaming anti-detergent stuff.


----------



## cptjack (Jan 14, 2004)

*Knowledge is everything*

ATF it is.

thanks


----------

